

How do you delete users from your website? - quadhome

Heartbleed has got me rotating passwords and deleting stale accounts.<p>I&#x27;ve found a lot of websites, despite what they say, don&#x27;t actually delete your account.<p>For example, Eventbrite appends &quot;deleted-&quot; to your e-mail address and leaves everything exactly the same. You can even log back in!<p>Deleting accounts and user data is always a frustration. SQL foreign keys being one pain I&#x27;m sure many have suffered. On my last project, we just had a &quot;deleted&quot; column.<p>How is everyone else handling deleting users from your website?
======
jesusmichael
In this day when valid email addy is at a premium I never delete an account.

I have a status field Active/Inactive, when a user goes inactive (over 90
days) I have a process in a cron job that creates a strong password (36 chars)
for that account.

Then when an inactive tries to login, my system tells them they have been
inactive and must reset their password.

